# WoodMaster 718 - Making a Start & Stop Fluted Molding



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

I have owned my Woodmaster 718 for over a year now and I must say the more I use it the more uses I find for it. Today I was going to have to make 10 pieces of casing with 4 flutes each and while I can do it with a plunge router sometimes it is not perfect. I will say what you see in this video took a number of practice pieces however once I had it figured out it was so simple and I own a number of flute configurations so life has just gotten easier.

I wasnt sure when I started this today that the machine could do this, but the motor on this is so powerful that I was able to crank it down fast and flip it to full speed. One note that I will make, I dont use the 700 head at all, I normally only use the 702S head which takes 2 corrugated blades. The only time I use the 700 head is when my heater turns on to hold my papers from flying around.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNHremw1o0w


----------



## J R in MO (Feb 2, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Good show. I have same machine. I use the 700, will certainly get a 702S molding head.

Not to steal your thread, but I'm seeking information of millwork forums pretaining too hobby shop or semi-hobbiest that make trim and siding etc.

Thanks to all and to all a Great New Year
J R:yes:


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

J R in MO said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Good show. I have same machine. I use the 700, will certainly get a 702S molding head.
> 
> Not to steal your thread, but I'm seeking information of millwork forums pretaining too hobby shop or semi-hobbiest that make trim and siding etc.
> 
> ...


You would be better off starting your own thread on that question. I have a 700s2 head listed on ebay right now if your interested


----------

